# Blueberry Port



## Boatboy24 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've got about 16.5 pounds of blueberries in the freezer and a half gallon of Knudsen's organic blueberry juice. I've settled on attempting a blueberry port and will use the recipe from Keller's site as my basis. Here it is:

_6 lb. blueberries 
1/2 pt. red grape concentrate 
1/2 c. light dry malt 
1-3/4 lb. granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1-1/2 tsp. acid blend 
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer 
1/2 tsp. wine stabilizer 
4 pt. water 
crushed Campden tablet 
wine yeast 
Wash and crush blueberries in nylon straining bag and strain juice into primary fermentation vessel. Tie top of nylon bag and place in primary fermentation vessel. Stir in all other ingredients except stabilizer, yeast and red grape concentrate. Stir well to dissolve sugar, cover well, and set aside for 24 hours. Add yeast, cover, and daily stir ingredients and press pulp in nylon bag to extract flavor. When specific gravity is 1.030 (about 5 days), strain juice from bag and siphon liquor off sediments into glass secondary fermentation vessel. Fit fermentation trap. Rack in three weeks and again in two months. When wine is clear and stable, add red grape concentrate, wine stabilizer and crushed Campden tablet, rack again and bottle. Allow a year to mature. [Adapted from Raymond Massaccesi's Winemaker's Recipe Handbook]_

I'm going to attempt a 3 gallon batch. Instead of using the measured sugar as written, I'm going to target an SG of 1.110-1.120, in hopes that I'll finish somewhere between 15 and 16% (I'm going to use EC-1118). From there, I'm going to give it some brandy and let it sit on a mix medium French and American oak. 

Now my questions: 1) anyone tried Keller's recipe and care to share your thoughts? 2) I'm not sure about the backsweetening with grape concentrate, but am looking for some input on that. I don't want this to be too "grapey". I guess I could use another concentrate 3) where the recipe calls for 1/2 tsp of wine stabilizer, I assume that means K Sorbate. 4) any other suggestions?

Thanks! I'll be sure to post some pics as I get this going.

Jim


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2013)

I would step feed the sugar. Start it out 1.080 or so, ferment down to 1.050 or so, then add half the sugar that is left, stir it in good, when back down to 1.050 or so again, add the last of the sugar. Be aware when adding the sugar the ferment can foam up quite a bit so have plenty of headspace room at that time. Arne.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Aug 9, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've got about 16.5 pounds of blueberries in the freezer and a half gallon of Knudsen's organic blueberry juice. I've settled on attempting a blueberry port and will use the recipe from Keller's site as my basis. Here it is:
> 
> _6 lb. blueberries
> 1/2 pt. red grape concentrate
> ...



Interesting recipe. I have been stocking up blueberries in the freezer to make something. I was thinking about a blueberry wine, but the port sounds better. I will watch your progress with interest.


----------



## Jeff180 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine was based off Keller's. My blueberries weren't that sweet so I probably used more sugar.

6lbs blueberry
1/2c DME
1.5 lbs corn sugar
1.085 sg
EC-1118
About 1.3 gallons at this point, including the fruit skins.

I added a pound of sugar on day 5, and another pound on day 7 when I pressed the fruit and added benonite.

Finished at 0.990 sg (day 30). My math puts it around 19% alcohol - no brandy needed. I stabilized and added a final pound to bring it up to 1.016sg. At 3 months I added some oak. 3 weeks later it's about ready to bottle. Final volume is 1.4 gallons.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2013)

The berries are thawing, and I'll be mixing this up tonight, then pitching the yeast tomorrow. Anyone have thoughts on the 4pts of water called for in the recipe? That's a half gallon of water - seems like a lot to me for a 1 gallon batch.

Also: how much KMeta is in one camden tab? I only have powdered Kmeta. 

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Jeff180 (Aug 15, 2013)

The water sounds about right. I think the blueberries were around 1/2 gallon in volume. You'll lose some volume when you remove the skins, so I started by adding water to a bit over a gallon. But then my sg was low and needed more sugar. That's how I ended up with 1.3 gallons to start.

KMeta is 1/4 tsp for 5 gallons. You can dissolve the 1/4tsp into a measured amount of water then add 1/5th of that. I also added pectic enzyme, nutrient, and energizer to start. Yeast went in the next day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Jeff - do you think you have good body and flavor even with the water addition? I'm making what will end up being a 3 gallon batch, so I'm looking at a lot of water to add. I'm just concerned it's really going to thin the wine out.


----------



## Jeff180 (Aug 15, 2013)

My port had a good amount of body. We felt it was full enough to handle the oak. I think the final sugar after stabilizing helps add to it. I definitely wouldn't say it was watery.

You could always start with less water and add more later if needed. It'll lower your final alcohol though.

Or you could split it. Instead of 3 gallons I turned my batch of blueberries into one gallon each of port, wine, and mead. Then you're not investing so much into one recipe.


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 15, 2013)

I am going to try this. I am shooting for 5gal batch. The recipe calls for DME in cup measure.
Most places I have looked online sell DME by the pound. Can someone let me know in ounces or grams how much does one cup of DME weigh?

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought a 1lb bag and "eyeballed" it. It looks to me to be about 2 cups. I'll know tonight when I get everything mixed up.


----------



## wineon4 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have picked 10 gallon of blueberries and hope to continue picking until the bushes give out. I hope to pick enough to make 20 gallon of wine. I made about 30 gallon last season and it turned out great. As for fruit amounts I use all fruit and only enough water to dissolve the sugar. Freeze the berries then thaw after they are thawed add Pectic enzyme, Kmeta, and raw sugar and macerate until all the juice is out. Allow to stand for several days to extract all the juice. I then use only enough water to dissolve my sugar about a quart then make the wine leaving the mashed up berries in the must a real pain to rack to the secondary but OH THE FLAVOR. Never had a bad batch.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2013)

RR: I measure just shy of three cups of DME in the pound I bought. 

Jim


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 15, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> RR: I measure just shy of three cups do DME in the pound I bought.
> 
> Jim



Thanks. I didnt want to overbuy. According to a friend of mine that brews beer he says this stuff does not have a long shelf live...


----------



## Jeff180 (Aug 16, 2013)

I also get around 3 cups to a pound.

DME will last a year or so if you keep it airtight and dry. You can use the leftover to add some sweetness + body to cider (graff), or try out a small batch of beer.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pitched the yeast about an hour ago. The primary smells like a giant blueberry pie! With all the fruit and the juice I added, I'm around 4 gallons. I estimate I'll be right around three when I take the fruit out. SG is at 1.084, temp at 73 F, and pH of 3.52. I think the pH is high. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Bacci (Aug 18, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Pitched the yeast about an hour ago. The primary smells like a giant blueberry pie! With all the fruit and the juice I added, I'm around 4 gallons. I estimate I'll be right around three when I take the fruit out. SG is at 1.084, temp at 73 F, and pH of 3.52. I think the pH is high. Anyone have any thoughts?


 
Tartaric acid addition may help or extra KMS. I'm thawing my 20# BBs in the morning to start mixing up for 5 gal fermentation w/raisins. I'm shooting for bit lower SG reading this year, 1.085 would be perfect for me. Last year's batch was too hot with a starting sg of 1.26


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Update: Things have been moving along, but very slowly in the last few days. I've step fed twice during the process - enough to give me an ABV of ~17% if if ferments dry. Two days ago, I was still sitting at 1.036 - that was about day 12, so I pressed the fruit and got it out of there, added a little nutrient and let it go. Of the nearly 17lbs of blueberries I started with, I had two softball sized lumps of fruit after pressing. As of last night, I was only down to 1.030, so I added another packet of EC-1118. Things seemed "perkier" this morning. I'll take another SG reading tonight and hopefully, we're off to the races again. The must still smells really, really good. I'm getting kind of psyched about this wine and hope it keeps fermenting. I've been keeping temps around 74.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 31, 2013)

OK, getting a tad concerned. My SG is still dropping, but its still only down to 1.014 as of this morning - 14 days after pitching the first batch of yeast. I still have it in the primary, and am hesitant to move to a carboy - I'm concerned the lower presence of air will stall it completely. Lid is on and the primary is air locked. 

Any suggestions? I have no off odors or anything else that would indicate stress or a stuck fermentation.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 31, 2013)

what kind of yeast.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 31, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> what kind of yeast.




EC-1118 both times.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 3, 2013)

I racked yesterday at 1.008. Things actually seem to be percolating a bit more since then.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 5, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I racked yesterday at 1.008. Things actually seem to be percolating a bit more since then.



Jealous, I have got to find time to start mine. I need the freezer space for the pears I have on my trees.

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm excited for this wine. I picked up a few cases of 500ml "pirate bottles" from a local winery last week. $4 a case! I'm using them for the blueberry and Black Forest ports this year. They are similar to the one on the left below.


----------



## mainecr (Sep 6, 2013)

I made this recipe 4 years ago. It is fruity and wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 8, 2013)

mainecr said:


> I made this recipe 4 years ago. It is fruity and wonderful.



Good to know. Thanks. 

I just returned from a few days in your neck of the woods. I was up in Camden.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 8, 2013)

Just ordered light dry malt today. I have 75# of fruit in my freezer. I am planning on starting it as soon as malt is delivered. I was planning on using 30# frozen berries for a 3 gal batch. The remaining fruit is gonna be all fruit wine. 

RR


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone know where to find bottles like the 'pirate bottles' pictured above? Would like to buy a case or two lol.


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 11, 2013)

Also, I was wanting to do a blueberry port as well and have a couple questions. Is the dry malt extract actually necessary? I was thinking 6 pounds of fruit per gallon and the rest of the volume filled with organic blueberry juice. Mabey one half of a quart of actual water per gallon added. Also, I do not have easy access to red wine grape concentrate. Could I sub in some welch's concord concentrate? Also, should the concentrate really be added post fermentation or could it be added to the primary with a similar effect? Also, I am assuming that after you get the wine where you want it in terms of fermentation, one would fortify, back flavor and back sweeten in the primary and then rack to secondary for bulk aging. Is this correct?


----------



## saramc (Sep 12, 2013)

chasemandingo....the malt extract adds a layer of complexity to the port. I have made it with and without the malt and would pick the malt added version hands down. The concentrate is added postfermentation and will add flavor, body and some sweetness. A wine grape concentrate will lend much more to the outcome than a common drinking grape concentrate. You can grab pints of wine grape and other fruit concentrates from www.homewinery.com, in fact adding a half pint of blueberry instead of a half pint of grape concentrate kicks the blueberry far forward, or use blueberry+grape.


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Alright Saramc, I am going for it soon. I plan on making roughly 4.5 gallons. I will be using DME, and will be back flavoring with both blueberry concentrate and red wine concentrate. Since the recipe calls for 1/2 pint of red wine concentrate per gallon, I figure that 1/4 pint of the red and 1/4 pint of the blue concentrate per gallon should suffice. What varietal should I use for the red grape? Burgundy? Zin? I will be ordering it from homewinery.com. My plan is to ferment till around 18%. Rack into carboy and allow sediment to drop for bout a week. Rack off lees into primary and add brandy up to around 22% that way when I add the concentrates and sugar to reach a gravity of 1.03 or so, my ABV doesnt drop too much. Then back into carboys to clear and bulk age. My only concern is that the instructions for a fruit port in the recipes forum states not to use sorbate with a port. Is this true or can I stabilize before I add the concentrate and sugar?


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 14, 2013)

saramc said:


> chasemandingo....the malt extract adds a layer of complexity to the port. I have made it with and without the malt and would pick the malt added version hands down. The concentrate is added postfermentation and will add flavor, body and some sweetness. A wine grape concentrate will lend much more to the outcome than a common drinking grape concentrate. You can grab pints of wine grape and other fruit concentrates from www.homewinery.com, in fact adding a half pint of blueberry instead of a half pint of grape concentrate kicks the blueberry far forward, or use blueberry+grape.


 
Thanks for pointing out about the concentrate. I was planning on just using frozen concentrate from the grocery store. I just ordered Blueberry Concentrate from homewinery.com. 

I have 75# of berries I was going to use 10# per gallon of finished port and an undetermined amount wine. So, If I use 30# fruit and 24 oz concentrate to make 3gal of port that would leave me 45#fruit and 40oz concentrate to make wine.

With the left over 45# of fruit and 40oz of concentrate do you think I should shoot for a 5 of 6 gal batch. When do you think I should add the concentrate. Assuming I decide to make 6 gal do you think I should ferment berries on the skin then when I go to secondary add concentrate and enough water to make 6 gal?

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I may go with those concentrates as well, but I'm torn between the Merlot and the Cabernet. They are kind of expensive, though. I guess I'd be making a batch of wine with the leftovers. Hmmm. Blueberry merlot sounds pretty good.


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 15, 2013)

Boat boy, it says on the website to call if you want to place an order by the pint so you could have enough red wine concentrate to back flavor just your port. Also, does anyone have suggestions on the best red wine grape variety to use? I'm thinking something bright and fruit forward. Any ideas?????


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Chasemandingo. I'll give them a call. I'll probably go with the merlot - as you said to get something fruit forward.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Spontaneous MLF?*

I racked this concoction into secondary on 9/2 (SG of 1.008) and had 1 full 3 gallon carboy and a 1 gallon carboy with a lot of sediment - just to keep it topped up. The 1 gallon bubbled for a week or so and stopped. The 3 gallon bubbled steadily for a week, but I'm still getting a steady stream of tiny bubbles - enough to create activity in the airlock. I'm guessing I could be going through a spontaneous MLF, but didn't think there was that much malic acid in blueberries. And at roughly 17% ABV, I'm surprised there's a malolactic bacteria that would be happy. I guess I'll run a chromatography test on the two when/if the 3 gallon carboy ever stops bubbling. I'll measure SG this weekend, to be certain its not just fermenting.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I racked this concoction into secondary on 9/2 (SG of 1.008) and had 1 full 3 gallon carboy and a 1 gallon carboy with a lot of sediment - just to keep it topped up. The 1 gallon bubbled for a week or so and stopped. The 3 gallon bubbled steadily for a week, but I'm still getting a steady stream of tiny bubbles - enough to create activity in the airlock. I'm guessing I could be going through a spontaneous MLF, but didn't think there was that much malic acid in blueberries. And at roughly 17% ABV, I'm surprised there's a malolactic bacteria that would be happy. I guess I'll run a chromatography test on the two when/if the 3 gallon carboy ever stops bubbling. I'll measure SG this weekend, to be certain its not just fermenting.




I went through something like this with a batch of DB. Turns out it was just degassing its self. 

Oh, I just pitched yeast in mine this morning.

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 20, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> I went through something like this with a batch of DB. Turns out it was just degassing its self.
> 
> Oh, I just pitched yeast in mine this morning.
> 
> RR



I thought that might be the case, but it has been going on for weeks.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## saramc (Sep 20, 2013)

chasemandingo said:


> Alright Saramc, I am going for it soon......
> Rack off lees into primary and add brandy up to around 22% that way when I add the concentrates and sugar to reach a gravity of 1.03 or so, my ABV doesnt drop too much. Then back into carboys to clear and bulk age. My only concern is that the instructions for a fruit port in the recipes forum states not to use sorbate with a port. Is this true or can I stabilize before I add the concentrate and sugar?



If you are fortifying before the must reaches its natural final gravity it would be pointless to add sorbate (some call it wine stabilizer, is actually labelled this in some markets). And of course if MLF was involved you never want sorbate on board anyway. If the must has reached its natural FG of 1.000 or less (assuming your OG is not so high that you are trying to achieve yeast toxicity) then you would want to add sorbate + k-meta before you backsweeten, as long as MLF has not occurred. Some say if you plan to fortify you do not need sorbate because the booze will cause yeast toxicity...your call on that front.

If you ferment dry....I do recommend fortifying and waiting a few weeks (2 or more) before you start adding sugar, the concentrates for the flavor impact are recommended with the brandy/pure grain, this way you can do a tasting trial to reach that final SG.
I say this because if you use brandy to fortify there is a sweetness that the brandy brings with it. You can actually end up with an overly sweet port if you opt to fortify and sweeten in one fell swoop.
And remember brandy may require more dilution on the flavor front due to volume you have to add to reach your final ACV (hence the concentrates), so you may consider a blend of brandy and pure grain, or just pure grain. (Brandy + pure grain, the best of both worlds).


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought that might be the case, but it has been going on for weeks.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress.



I was in the same boat. Here is a thread I started about what was going on. There is a vid I shot of what was going on. After a week I ended up pulling a vacuum on the carboy for an hour or so and it stopped bubbling.

RR


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 5, 2013)

Grape concentrate? Is that red grape frozen juice (Welch's)? or something else?


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 5, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Grape concentrate? Is that red grape frozen juice (Welch's)? or something else?


 

This thread was my inspiration to make BB Port. I Followed the above recipe. Here is where I got the BB Juice Concentrate

They sell it in 64oz bottles, enough to make 5 gal of wine. I understand if you call they will ship out smaller amounts.

RR


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 5, 2013)

So you bought the blueberry concentrate?


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 5, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> So you bought the blueberry concentrate?



Yes I did.

RR


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 5, 2013)

That is good because I am not sure how many blueberries I have in the freezer.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Grape concentrate? Is that red grape frozen juice (Welch's)? or something else?



http://homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi

Though I'm sure Welches would work.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 5, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> http://homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi
> 
> Though I'm sure Welches would work.



I was going to use Welch's until someone in this thread pointed out where to get the beery concentrate.

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 7, 2013)

I racked this today and took an SG reading. I'm still only at 1.002 after about 5 weeks in secondary. It was at 1.008 at the beginning of secondary. So I'm thinking my bubbles are not MLF, or the wine degassing itself, but a continued, very slow fermentation.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 7, 2013)

What is the temp? Maybe add a little nutrient. 
RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 7, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> What is the temp? Maybe add a little nutrient.
> RR



Haven't checked, but should be right around 70. I may take the brew belt off the petite Syrah for a day or so and see what happens. No H2S.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Forgot to add, I gave it 1.5oz of medium French cubes.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Boatboy24* Ironic! We have 16.5 pounds of blueberries in the freezer from our bushes. We are going to make the port. So did you triple everything for 3 gallons? I plan to make a little more so I end up with 3 gallons finished minus the lees. I have the blueberry concentrate and French Oak on order and will start next week. So I will be following this thread closely so please keep it updated!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sammy: I'm definitely keeping this updated. I added 3/4 of a gallon of Knudsen's organic blueberry juice to the mix to up my volume. That gave me 4 gallons in secondary with a fair amount of lees. I'll end up with ~3.5 gallons before I fortify and add concentrate. Should be about 4 gallons total.

My plan is to sweeten with roughly half merlot concentrate and half blueberry. I want the blueberry to shine in this, but not be overwhelming. It's still wine after all.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 10, 2013)

That is what we are hoping for is 3 gallons finished. That is why we bought the pint of blueberry concentrate. So did you use your 16.5 pounds to start with? We were freezing as we picked and yesterday pulled all the bags out of the freezer to see how many pounds we had to work with.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2013)

16.5lbs to start, yes. I chapitalized twice during the primary, using a 3-1 simple syrup. So that added a little volume as well.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 10, 2013)

Great! Thank you. How pleased are you with the port at this point in time? Would you do anything different?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2013)

So far, I wouldn't change a thing. I would have preferred all fruit, but 24 pints of blueberries was all the store would let me buy. 

My starting pH was 3.52, and I was happy with that. Didn't test TA, but will check both pH and TA soon. Right now, I seem to be stuck at 1.002, but there are no signs of stress, and I still have visible signs of fermentation. Been in secondary over a month though. If this is where it stops, so be it. It's close enough, and I'll be stabilizing and sweetening anyway.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 13, 2013)

Yipeee! Pulled the blueberries out of the freezer a few hours ago to thaw. Will add kmeta in a few more hours.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Oct 26, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> So far, I wouldn't change a thing. I would have preferred all fruit, but 24 pints of blueberries was all the store would let me buy.
> 
> My starting pH was 3.52, and I was happy with that. Didn't test TA, but will check both pH and TA soon. Right now, I seem to be stuck at 1.002, but there are no signs of stress, and I still have visible signs of fermentation. Been in secondary over a month though. If this is where it stops, so be it. It's close enough, and I'll be stabilizing and sweetening anyway.



I'm making a blueberry port and this thread has been helpful. Just wondering how the port is coming along?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome to Winemakingtalk, Weaverschmitz. Not a lot of progress since my last post. In the next two weeks, I'll be racking, fortifying and back sweetening (with blueberry and merlot concentrates). It's been on the oak for a few weeks now, and I'll check at that time to see if I want more. At that point, I'll probably let it sit until spring, at which time I'll taste, adjust and bottle.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm posting here to add this to "My Replies" list.

I'm planning on trying this as a triple berry port (blackberry/blueberry/raspberry---_Dragon Port_) recipe, soon.

This will be my first attempt at a home made port---need to order some malt---so wish me luck! Getting started in the next few weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 20, 2013)

Keep us posted Dave. I've been very lazy with this one. I really need to rack, back sweeten with the concentrate and fortify.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 17, 2014)

OK. Wow. It's been a while since I updated this. I've racked once since last post and put some French oak on this. Today, after a racking, I FINALLY back sweetened with a 50/50 mix of concentrates - Merlot and Blueberry. I also fortified with Brandy. I'm going to let it sit a few weeks, so any sediment in the concentrates can settle out. Then I'll bottle. 

PS: Mods, I guess this should be moved to the port/fortified wines section.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK. Wow. It's been a while since I updated this. I've racked once since last post and put some French oak on this. Today, after a racking, I FINALLY back sweetened with a 50/50 mix of concentrates - Merlot and Blueberry. I also fortified with Brandy. I'm going to let it sit a few weeks, so any sediment in the concentrates can settle out. Then I'll bottle.
> 
> PS: Mods, I guess this should be moved to the port/fortified wines section.



Well, a few weeks turned into several months.  I stole a sample from the carboy last night and this stuff rocks!! I'll be bottling before I move at the end of next month.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 22, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what flavor or just in general what the DME adds?

Also, if I base something off of this recipe, does it have to be a higher ABV?
I've got the ingredients coming for a blackberry wine and I think this recipe might do very nicely, but I'm not wanting it to be a port. I was thinking of making it around 12-13% ABV.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the DME is more about body/mouthfeel than flavor. But it also adds sugars. I think you could make a great 'regular', non-fortified wine based on the recipe.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks.
I'll start my own thread so as not to threadjack yours anymore. I'd appreciate your input once I get rolling on it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2015)

As with all steps on this wine, the final steps got delayed. I did NOT get this bottled before the move (which happened in May). In fact, I just got it bottled a week or so ago. After the move and some resting time, I actually gave it some more French oak. I'm really liking this batch. Just wanted to close the loop on this one and officially call it done.


----------

